# Girlfriends



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

Was wondering how many women have no girlfriends who shoot or hunt with? I have a girlfriend one state away who hunts rifle with me, but here at home, it's just my husband. 

I wish I had a girlfriend to shoot the bow and hunt with. :sad:


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

stormycindy said:


> Was wondering how many women have no girlfriends who shoot or hunt with? I have a girlfriend one state away who hunts rifle with me, but here at home, it's just my husband.
> 
> I wish I had a girlfriend to shoot the bow and hunt with.  :sad:


How many guys need a G-friend that hunts????:sad:


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

what part of Illinois are ya from?? (i'd say if you're from the 'right' part - you will have more than enough friends to volunteer to come hunt with ya..haha)

we come up and hunt in Calhoun each year on some friends' property - we love it up there!

Ronda


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have met a lot of women who shoot just by going to archery tournaments. None of them live real close to home though. I hunt with my husband, we both love it and we do shoot together a lot. I guess not all men use archery and hunting as a way to get away from their wives\girlfriends.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

AC - where you from? We have some friends from Nashvegas that come up here about every two weeks and shoot with us - we're located in Southcentral Kentucky, about 2 hours from there.. 
We should try to get you up here - we're getting ready to start an indoor 3D league next week!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am about 70 miles southeast of Nashville.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

whoo.. you're on down there then!! We'd still love to have you anytime you can get up this way... Mapblast your way to Tompkinsville, KY and come on!


----------



## 2Racks (May 6, 2006)

*I have the same problem. I am trying to get one of husband's friend's wife into shooting a bow. I had her over Sat to show her the basics but a sand storm blew threw with 50-60 mph winds so it was a no go. She seems willing but not sure if she will really get into it! I want to get my sis in law (so does her hubby) into it but her draw is way to short for her to even try pulling back on one of my bows. *


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I think alot of us have this problem, thank god for husbands and boyfriends huh?  

I am getting my husbands younger cousins into deer hunting with rifles. Last year was Rita's first deer she is 18 and next year her, and her younger sister (16yr) both intend to put in. I haven't convinced them to get into archery yet I figure one step at a time. 

When ever all my husbands buddies come out to camp during deer season I am pretty much always the only woman. I wish you all luck finding hunting buddies of your own I am still looking  at least I do have my brother and husband for any hunting and now girl cousins for rifle hunting.


----------



## Wheely (Feb 8, 2007)

Since I just started shooting again, I have no girlfriends that would even be interested in learning to shoot and my husband doesn't shoot and he hasn't hunted in years  . I joined the archery club, in hopes of meeting some other women, but so far, no luck. Met a few granpas. All the people that actually got me into archery are about 500 miles away and none of their wives shot archery either. So here I am trying to get involved to meet people by myself and it looks like all or most of you are in the Eastern States. My hubby says he will try it. I would love to go to the 3D shoots, but I am afraid if I can't find someone willing to let me tag along, I won't be able to pull some of my arrows by myself. I want to hunt so bad, it's driving me crazy Anyway, sorry for rambling, it's just a big frustration for me right now.


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

I shoot w/my 13 year old daughter.  

(Would be _almost _as awesome to have a GF to get together & shoot with!)


----------



## Angela (Oct 19, 2006)

stormycindy said:


> Was wondering how many women have no girlfriends who shoot or hunt with? I have a girlfriend one state away who hunts rifle with me, but here at home, it's just my husband.
> 
> I wish I had a girlfriend to shoot the bow and hunt with. :sad:


Too bad we don't live closer. I don't know any women shooters/hunters at all. I shoot with my husband's friends. My niece started shooting last year, but it isn't the same as an adult person. She gets on my nerves when we shoot.


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

My boyfriend has 2 really good guy friends, they both have girfriends that are just now getting into archery. We haven't yet but we are going to have girls nights. The guys have already been having their own deer camp, so this year we are going to have our own girls deer camp this fall! 
Although, I must say that I run solo at the 3D archery shoots I have gone too. Anyone going to the Ohio indoor 3D state this friday?!


----------



## B'ville Hunter (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm lucky in that my hubby and I go to the 3d shoots together and will hunt together. I still would like to have a girl friend who shoots and hunts though. My husband has a friend whose wife shoots, they shoot traditional, but can rarely shoot with us because of work schedules. She doesn't seem to have much interest in shooting with other women anyway. I love shooting with my husband and don't mind shooting with other guys, but it would be nice to have a woman to shoot with.


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

I am just getting into it-none of my girlfriends hunt or shoot. I haven't been to the range for a shoot (conflicts with something else on my schedule) but I hear there are 2-3 women that shoot. Don't know if they hunt or not. I do have someone to hunt with so that really isn't a problem. He is teaching me the "ropes" of deer hunting (I used to boar hunt years ago-totally different!).

You might want to check out the B.O.W. program (Becoming an Outdoors Woman). I believe it is held in just about every state. You could meet someone that way.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I hunt and shoot with the guys. There is a pretty small population of women around me that are into archery. I know some other women that hunt, but not many that bow hunt. It doesn't bother me much. My fiance is the best hunting and shooting partner I could ever find anyways, so I don't worry about it. My best girl friend said she would like to go fishing with me....but I have to take the fish off the hook for her. :smile: I guess I can deal with that. It would give us more time to hang out. But in general I don't consider it an issue. Its nice to have different groups of people to do different things with.


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

dea dell'arco said:


> I hunt and shoot with the guys. There is a pretty small population of women around me that are into archery. I know some other women that hunt, but not many that bow hunt. It doesn't bother me much. My fiance is the best hunting and shooting partner I could ever find anyways, so I don't worry about it. My best girl friend said she would like to go fishing with me....but I have to take the fish off the hook for her. :smile: I guess I can deal with that. It would give us more time to hang out. But in general I don't consider it an issue. Its nice to have different groups of people to do different things with.


I (rifle and shotgun) hunt and fish with my husband too, but he doesn't have a bow yet. He's a blast to hang out with. He's wanting to get a recurve soon, but we just bought him a 2007 Chevy Cargo Work van, so the bow will have to wait a little while.


----------



## Red Rock (Feb 4, 2007)

So far my 8-yr-old is my only female shooting partner. But I'm still so happy to have found a sport my whole family can do together that I haven't even thought of shooting with other women! It's great to have a regular hobby again rather than just watching everyone else (I have 4 kids) do theirs!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I basically hunt/fish all by myself...no boyfriend, no girl friend. Few years back there was a girl I met, she wanted to hunt. Got herl icense and stuff, she came hunted during deer season and by beginners luck got a nice 8 point off the land I hunt. I don't know her anymore...but it's not because of the deer,lol. A friend from college like fishing and hunting and I'm hoping to take her turkey hunting this spring...but she is moving away to PA in June. I don't mind being on my own but sometimes it would be nice to have a friend to share hunting with.


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

turkeygirl said:


> I basically hunt/fish all by myself...no boyfriend, no girl friend. Few years back there was a girl I met, she wanted to hunt. Got herl icense and stuff, she came hunted during deer season and by beginners luck got a nice 8 point off the land I hunt. I don't know her anymore...but it's not because of the deer,lol. A friend from college like fishing and hunting and I'm hoping to take her turkey hunting this spring...but she is moving away to PA in June. I don't mind being on my own but sometimes it would be nice to have a friend to share hunting with.


Yeah, if we were close, I would definitely go with ya.

Cindy


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Me and my best friend iamcrazyarrow with are kids.


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Another one.


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Some more of us Debbie is in the blind and Tammy is standing with the group. Better known as H4E.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Yea I have one friend I can shhot with but mostly I enjoy shooting with my husband he is a great teacher and was patient with me most of the time anyway My friend and I shot and indoor 3D league and it just wrapped up we are pretty sure to have taken 3rd place :cheer2:if not 4th for sure and individually we did pretty well to among almost all men!! Ill have to let you know when we get the actual results!
Chris


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

stormycindy said:


> I (rifle and shotgun) hunt and fish with my husband too, but he doesn't have a bow yet. He's a blast to hang out with. He's wanting to get a recurve soon, but we just bought him a 2007 Chevy Cargo Work van, so the bow will have to wait a little while.


Well that is cool.....he gets to learn from you!


----------



## minihaha (Jul 11, 2005)

I've been shooting since '01 and up untill a bit over a year ago my second daughter was shooting with me. Unfortunately my hubby decided to join us and he's a typical male (throws tantys, nothing is ever good enough and god forbid you stand on this side of the target apart from that it's nice to spend time together) so our girl quit shooting. I have a few friends I enjoy seeing at comps but it's never often enough these days as we aren't at the same club any longer. It's nice to spend time with the guys, but it's nicer to shoot with a galpal. Wish me luck, have a comp this weekend and I'm getting to catch up with a buddy to boot.


----------



## huntersangel32 (Jun 4, 2004)

I am in southern Kansas and I don't have or know any women that shoot. I got started from my ex-hubby and the only female I know close by that shoots is my ex's ex and well probably don't need to explain why that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## XFlinger (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow. I knew that women archers were rare, but I didn't realize they were SO rare. At this point, I'm only shooting indoors myself, but I have a group of 3 women that I team shoot indoors with for some tournaments. We all shoot leagues together twice a week and 2 of the others shoot 3-Ds and Field archery and are trying to get me to try that too. 

It is a lot of fun having other women there to chat with and talk about women-specific archery issues/questions while we're shooting.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I can relate to having no other women to go hunt/shoot 3D with. :sad: I just go with the guys. Heck, my boyfriend won't even go to the 3D's with me!!  And rarely takes me hunting.


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Mar 5, 2007)

I hunt with my husband and his friends...just got my 12 ear old cousin Becca in to shooting also, so I may have a future hunting buddy, but I wish there were more around here!! I live about 30 minutes east of Cincinnati.


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Is there anyone close to me? I want a GF to shoot with too


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*stormycindy*

Where in Il are you? I am currently in central (effingham area) and shoot all the way down to southern IL regularly. Glad to meet up with you if you are in those areas.


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

*ArcherMarj*



archermarj said:


> Where in Il are you? I am currently in central (effingham area) and shoot all the way down to southern IL regularly. Glad to meet up with you if you are in those areas.


I'm just 30 minutes west of Chicago (in the suburbs), so we're still pretty far. But a few times a year I come down to Springfield. 

I can bring my bow down, I will be in Springfield on April 6-8 for a conference. 
Cindy


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

DeeS said:


> I can relate to having no other women to go hunt/shoot 3D with. :sad: I just go with the guys. Heck, my boyfriend won't even go to the 3D's with me!!  And rarely takes me hunting.


I hear ya, I go to the club to practice by myself, today I shot 2 hours with a bunch of guys, I love them though, they make me laugh!!! 

I got my best friend to come with me to the 3d shoots, but she just keeps score, she doesn't shoot at all, I should ask her if she'd want to, I know she couldnt' afford a set up, and she is too long for my draw and weight, so not sure if she's even interested.

My husband says he'll go with me, but its nice going with the girls, cause girls DON'T B***H (complain) like men do! I typed the 'word' and it blocked it out. LOL


----------



## stormycindy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry if I didn't reply to some of you, I was having a hard time keeping up with the new posts, because of the way I had the options set. 

I am OK now!! So, I will look for some messages that I missed.

Cindy


----------

